# S. Branch of Muskegon



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking to put in at Mill Iron and float down to Muskegon Lake. How high and fast has it been recently? Anyone been on it?


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Fin -

I haven't been out yet this year due to the high water but the river does look doable. I usually go down the north branch as it is deeper and somewhat more remote. Can't say much about the south branch as I haven't been that way in sometime.

Curious about putting in at Mill Iron as it is somewhat residential. Where do you park as that has been challenging in the past? The road ends at the river but years ago the neighbors used to raise a fuss about launching there. As far as I know, it's legal.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Launched at Sheridan instead. Wife was not feeling well enough to go. Good decision as the high winds almost negated the current. Went to Giddings Street, Fisherman's Landing. Wind above us-31, and near and in Musk Lake was terrible. Wish I had the sail with. Water is high still. Within the banks though. Could have made it to the north branch as the current wasn't strong 
like the October trip. Don't know about parking on Mill Iron. Wife dropped
me off there as well. Didn't leave truck at either spot. Not much room for vehicles on that hill, that is for sure.


----------



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

I have parked at the top of the hill at Mill Iron many times and NEVER had a problem with residents. I didn't block any driveways or anything. I parked at the top of the hill.

One year I sat in the kayak at the top of the hill, and slid down fresh snow into the river...didn't even get wet but I don't understand how I didn't!!

At Mill Iron a really good paddle is to paddle Upstream (right) into Mosquito Creek...keep going until you meet the main river, then take a left and float down. You will do a loop and end up back at Mill Iron, and the upstream part is not that difficult.

Another place this works is down by the Cobb Plant...Park in Richard's Park and you can do what I call the Ten Bridges Loop...You pass under ten total bridges (bike path bridges, railroad bridges, car bridges) and end up right where you started.

My wife and I have done this loop in the dark many times, as the lights on the "spider web" keep MOST of the trip in plenty of light--I'd do it in the daytime first, though. It is a loop that we start paddling up, then we float down, but when we get back to the Cobb Plant we have to paddle up again for the last 200 yards or so.

One caution on that loop...The ONLY time I have ever tipped a kayak was on that loop. During high water the railroad bridges have fast, constricted cross flow that rolled me a couple March's ago...it was COLD, but shallow enough to walk my kayak to shore and drain it.

And if you want a LONG loop...park at Creston (near Reeths-Puffer High School) paddle up the North Branch all the way to almost Mill Iron. When you meet the South Branch take a right...then about a mile down take a RIGHT into a side cut...there are about 3 of them but all lead back to the North Branch at US 31, then right back to your car.

THIS IS NOT A LOOP TO TRY WITH KIDS/WEAK PADDLERS. It is pretty challenging and the fast water near the power lines can be tricky (but FUN!!).


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

snork -

I am familiar with your routes and agree that some can be challenging. The mosquito creek route is one that I almost took last year but, I was uncertain as to where it came out and it was late in the day. There is an old picnic table set-up at its entrance (main branch). Often wondered how it got there or maybe it can be reached by one of the trails?

If you take a satellite view of the river around Sheridan drive, you can see the cut-offs from the south branch over to the north branch. Isn't there a service road there that you would have to portage over?


----------



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

There are bridges (culverts, actually) under the service road...if water is high it is an adrenaline rush wondering if there will be room!!!

I have never not fit nor scratched my head.

The water through these cuts is fun/fast!!! But, as mentioned, NOT for beginners or even casual paddlers.


----------

